

White House: SOPA "must not inhibit innovation" - buzzblog
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/worst-sopa-out-white-house-outlines-opposition-bill 

======
jamesbritt
_While the White House statement stopped short of pledging that President
Obama would veto SOPA should it pass, it make clear the Administration has
embraced many of the opponents' central concerns._

It recall the Administration embraced many of central concerns about the NDAA.
Then approved it.

------
nextparadigms
Well, the SOPA supporters never acknowledged SOPA would inhibit innovation
either. So who's to say they won't do the same again the "new and improved"
bill, even if it does inhibit innovation.

